# health ins.



## 666amf (Apr 19, 2011)

i will be moving to the philipppines and will be married to a lady there and make a home there, i have been unable to get a Question answered about using my USA medicare there, if i will need to get a new type of ins, and drop medicare, and what kind to pu for my wife and i, thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Insurance*



666amf said:


> i will be moving to the philipppines and will be married to a lady there and make a home there, i have been unable to get a Question answered about using my USA medicare there, if i will need to get a new type of ins, and drop medicare, and what kind to pu for my wife and i, thanks


*Hi and welcome,*

*Medicare/Medicade is not usable anywhere outside of the US. However it is usable in Guam. So might be a good idea to keep the Medicare in the event of an emergency as Guam is only about 2 1/2 hours from the Philippines by air.*

*Medical care is not too expensive here so you may opt to simply pay cash for your services here.*

*There are probably large insurance companies in Manila. The problem is that many hospitals, Especially out of Manila may or may not accept your insurance.*


*Gene...*


----------



## 666amf (Apr 19, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> *Hi and welcome,*
> 
> *Medicare/Medicade is not usable anywhere outside of the US. However it is usable in Guam. So might be a good idea to keep the Medicare in the event of an emergency as Guam is only about 2 1/2 hours from the Philippines by air.*
> 
> ...


 thanks,buster


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I tried to get the same questions answered before I moved to the Philippines. I do agree with what Gene wrote but like to add, the best hospitals are in Manila the others may be greatly substandard. I called blue cross before moving and was falsely told coverage was not available in the Philippines. When I logged into their Philippine site I found that to be false. Your wife can get phil-health insurance. I hope this help


----------



## 666amf (Apr 19, 2011)

Phil_expat said:


> I tried to get the same questions answered before I moved to the Philippines. I do agree with what Gene wrote but like to add, the best hospitals are in Manila the others may be greatly substandard. I called blue cross before moving and was falsely told coverage was not available in the Philippines. When I logged into their Philippine site I found that to be false. Your wife can get phil-health insurance. I hope this help


thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hospital quality in Manila*



Phil_expat said:


> I tried to get the same questions answered before I moved to the Philippines. I do agree with what Gene wrote but like to add, the best hospitals are in Manila the others may be greatly substandard. I called blue cross before moving and was falsely told coverage was not available in the Philippines. When I logged into their Philippine site I found that to be false. Your wife can get phil-health insurance. I hope this help


*I would agree 100%. The very best hospitals are in Manila. The best being Medical Center Manila, St. Lukes Medical Center, Manila Doctors Hospital--in that order.*
*Hospitals out of Manila in the provinces for the most part are substandard to the point that trusting doctors and hospitals is or can be life threatening. Sanitary conditions in public and some private hospitals outside Manila you would never believe. Chickens and even stray cats wondering in the rooms and hallways--not to mention cockroaches big enough to throw a saddle on and ride!!!*

*Gene...*


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of my friends have blue cross international, it is more expensive than coverage in the Philippines only. There is a very good hospital in Bangkok that they like. If from the USA and 65 years old or over Medicare is accepted in Guam. My personal thought is I do not need the international coverage since I could use my Medicare in Guam. What I need is something for emergency if I can not travel. I decided an emergency fund is better than insurance.
Unfortunately, my theory was recently tested last week I suffered a stroke at the marquee mall. We were leaving and my legs stop working. I had to be carried to the pharmacy. I live in Angeles Philippines and went to Angeles University Hospital emergency (I was told best hospital in Angeles). I was very impressed with the service ad care that I receive. They required 5,000 pesos when I was admitted. I spent 3 days in a private room.
Keep funds available for emergency at least 100,000 pesos but should be 2 or 3 times more or have heath insurance, there are many available. Know the best hospital near by (AUF) and alternatives if can travel (Saint Luke in Manila). Have a good doctor’s name.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Medical Needs*



Phil_expat said:


> Most of my friends have blue cross international, it is more expensive than coverage in the Philippines only. There is a very good hospital in Bangkok that they like. If from the USA and 65 years old or over Medicare is accepted in Guam. My personal thought is I do not need the international coverage since I could use my Medicare in Guam. What I need is something for emergency if I can not travel. I decided an emergency fund is better than insurance.
> Unfortunately, my theory was recently tested last week I suffered a stroke at the marquee mall. We were leaving and my legs stop working. I had to be carried to the pharmacy. I live in Angeles Philippines and went to Angeles University Hospital emergency (I was told best hospital in Angeles). I was very impressed with the service ad care that I receive. They required 5,000 pesos when I was admitted. I spent 3 days in a private room.
> Keep funds available for emergency at least 100,000 pesos but should be 2 or 3 times more or have heath insurance, there are many available. Know the best hospital near by (AUF) and alternatives if can travel (Saint Luke in Manila). Have a good doctor’s name.


*Glad you were close to AU last weekend then. You're right in having a cash savings for medical needs that pop up like that. Sure hope you are ok and recovering!
We live over close to Magalang and were at Marquee this last weekend also.
Hope you're back on your feet soon and able to go back to the mall. My wife sure enjoyed the weekend sale there!

Gene
*


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> *Glad you were close to AU last weekend then. You're right in having a cash savings for medical needs that pop up like that. Sure hope you are ok and recovering!
> We live over close to Magalang and were at Marquee this last weekend also.
> Hope you're back on your feet soon and able to go back to the mall. My wife sure enjoyed the weekend sale there!
> 
> ...


My Doctor expects a full recovery, I can walk unaided now. I take medications 3 times a day. I do stay out of the hot summer sun so for a while no trips to the Marqee mall. This has made me realize how one’s life can change quickly and unexpected.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Recovery*



Phil_expat said:


> My Doctor expects a full recovery, I can walk unaided now. I take medications 3 times a day. I do stay out of the hot summer sun so for a while no trips to the Marqee mall. This has made me realize how one’s life can change quickly and unexpected.


*Glad to hear that and makes me wonder if you might have had a form of heat stroke-especially going into the aircon after that hot spell we've had lately. With what seems to be changing weather patterns it pays to be careful especially if using jeepneys for transportation.
We use a large single motor cycle and went to Concepcion, Tarlac mid afternoon yesterday. It was hotter that heck but moving in open air on the bike helps to cool the body.
Strange, all my life I've hated the heat more than anything else---and then I move to one of the hottest places on the planet! Maybe the heat got to me and my thinking as well:flame:.

Gene
*


----------



## mikeshane (Dec 29, 2010)

You can get insurance from many companies in the Philippine. One of hte first options is for you wife to get philhealth (the national government sponsored insurance) and she can add you to that. That only pays a minimum amount but private insurance is secondary to that. 

For private insurance, there are many options. We have an insurance plan that accepted at most hotipitals in Pampanga and several of the large (good) hispitals in Manila. The one thing about the plans is that there is a very low cap on annual payouts. Mine is 120,000, pays for a large private room, anual heath exams, etc. and costs about 7000 per year (per person). 

Before we had this we had to pay about 400k over the last 4 years from births of 3 babies that were boarderline premi and in NICU; emergency trips for dehidration, smal accidents, etc.; gall bladder operation for my mother in law, colonoscopy, etc.

You can also get a suplimental plan that pays like 500-1000 per day for every day you are in the hospital. Those also are very inexensive.

Mike


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*health insurance*



Gene and Viol said:


> *Glad to hear that and makes me wonder if you might have had a form of heat stroke-especially
> 
> Aussie. Sorry to be an annoyance, but want to try and cover all bases for when I get to move over. My time in Thailand was a classic example of me not doing sufficient homework before making the decision. When there, I continued to make similar stupid decisions ie. buying a guesthouse. As I cannot stay here much longer, but have booked a ticket for October which was going to be a recon but might turn out to be the main move, will pay it by ear.
> When in Thailand for first year took out very expensive health insurance with Bupa and they welshed several times on claims, so not keen on that idea. Someone has suggested to me that you can take out travel insurance for 12 months that will cover you but wonder what is the deal from there on. Your suggestions that you put a bank aside but in Thailand, if going to Bangkok Hospital in Pattaya it would need to be a big bank.
> ...


----------



## patmdca (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Gene, talking about motorcycle...what are the rules in Philippines concerning helmet? When i was there, i did not see anyone wearing helmet with small bike 125 cc but what about bigger bike like 650 and up...is it mandatory?

John


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

mogo51 said:


> Gene and Viol said:
> 
> 
> > *Glad to hear that and makes me wonder if you might have had a form of heat stroke-especially
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Information*



mogo51 said:


> Gene and Viol said:
> 
> 
> > *Glad to hear that and makes me wonder if you might have had a form of heat stroke-especially
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Motor cycles*



patmdca said:


> Hi Gene, talking about motorcycle...what are the rules in Philippines concerning helmet? When i was there, i did not see anyone wearing helmet with small bike 125 cc but what about bigger bike like 650 and up...is it mandatory?
> 
> John


*Hi John,

For riding a motor here it is required that the driver wear a helmet no matter the engine or bike size.
You right, most locals here never use a helmet and seem to get away with it. As a foreign visitor I would not ever try it. First because driving here is too dangerous to not use one. Second, the police like nothing better than to get a foreigner for ANY infraction of law. You will pay a VERY HIGH roadside fine directly to the officer to make the problem "go away."


Gene...
*


----------



## patmdca (Jun 9, 2011)

*motorcycle*



Gene and Viol said:


> *Hi John,
> 
> For riding a motor here it is required that the driver wear a helmet no matter the engine or bike size.
> You right, most locals here never use a helmet and seem to get away with it. As a foreign visitor I would not ever try it. First because driving here is too dangerous to not use one. Second, the police like nothing better than to get a foreigner for ANY infraction of law. You will pay a VERY HIGH roadside fine directly to the officer to make the problem "go away."
> ...


thank you Gene, i don't know why i'm not surprised with the answer. lol
By the way Boston have won Stanley cup!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The Game*



patmdca said:


> thank you Gene, i don't know why i'm not surprised with the answer. lol
> By the way Boston have won Stanley cup!!


*I was not able to see the game here but was waiting to see who the winner was. Another expat that lives close to us is from and in Canada at the moment and would have been watching the game.
I think the best team won this time myself.


Gene...
*


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*phils*

[
hi Gene,
sorry it was meant for you, somehow, I scrubbed off the first part of the sentence, not much of a computer buff I am afraid.
Apart from a long term back problem, my health is pretty good, but get your drift re local insurers, I should have added, that I would obtain it from Aus before I come over. But think there is some requirements that you must spend a certain of time here in Aus in that 12 months. wil check it out.
I read a blog today from somoeone suggesting that the best way to find a decent place of abode is to get there and leg it around to communities for private rentals.
These are everywhere in Thailand also, so sound like a reasonable suggestion.
I am sorry if I am being a burden, if so, tell me to drop off, but really want to make the right choice and want to find as much info as possible. 
I botched my first attempt in Thailand due to lack of preparation, dont want to repeat the dose. 

Many thanks, Ron 
QUOTE=Gene and Viol;543683]


mogo51 said:


> *Ron,
> 
> Not sure if your message is meant for me or not as it says aussie at the beginning.
> There are many companies in the Philippines selling many things and that includes insurance.
> ...


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

thans for your assistance also. From responses so far, it appears that the same culture exists regarding obligations to extended family of partner there? This is very prevalent in Thailand and something that I have problem getting my head around.'
Is this just something that I will have to accept as a requirement? regards, ron




mikeshane said:


> You can get insurance from many companies in the Philippine. One of hte first options is for you wife to get philhealth (the national government sponsored insurance) and she can add you to that. That only pays a minimum amount but private insurance is secondary to that.
> 
> For private insurance, there are many options. We have an insurance plan that accepted at most hotipitals in Pampanga and several of the large (good) hispitals in Manila. The one thing about the plans is that there is a very low cap on annual payouts. Mine is 120,000, pays for a large private room, anual heath exams, etc. and costs about 7000 per year (per person).
> 
> ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Places*



mogo51 said:


> [
> hi Gene,
> sorry it was meant for you, somehow, I scrubbed off the first part of the sentence, not much of a computer buff I am afraid.
> Apart from a long term back problem, my health is pretty good, but get your drift re local insurers, I should have added, that I would obtain it from Aus before I come over. But think there is some requirements that you must spend a certain of time here in Aus in that 12 months. wil check it out.
> ...


*Ron,

Asking questions, getting information, posting concerns, is the main reason the site is here. So it's never a problem answering posts.
Also, the information we all post now can be used by others in the future as well.

Just a hint and a thought about your post after the one above. Many of the local girls here do honestly believe you need to help and or support their families.
Nothing could be farther from the truth. I had a policy when I was first searching the Philippines that any of them asked for assistance of any kind I would drop them like a hot potato.
Each person has their own thoughts on that matter but if one ever allows it to start with help here or help there for family members it will not stop unless you put on the breaks or go broke in the process. Naturally if there is a "verifiable" medical emergency in a wife's or girlfriends family that's different.

Anyway, yes, the best way to find good housing in an area you like is to be here. Never trust a landlord or real estate agent when not actually here.

There is an area inside of Subic Bay called Crown Peak. There are apartments in that area that are on the small side but quite nice. Only draw back to those apartments is that cooking is NOT allowed in the apartment. Guess they are afraid of fire using LPG gas for cooking.
Many expats living there get around the rule by using an electric hot plate and microwave oven.

Angeles City is an ok place but is not as safe for expats due to police set-up to make money and crime in general. But for nightlife Angles can be fun if extremely careful.

I'll add a few photos on subic and Crown Peak below:









Above, one of the many apartment buildings on Crown Peak above the Subic airport









Above, a nice hotel in Subic Bay









Above is the Subic Bay Yacht Club









Above is Subic Bay from a street on Crown Point-close to the apartments


At least this gives you kind of a view of the area and how nice it really is. Here is a website link I found for one of the hostels in that area and from reading a bit it looks as if they do long term rentals as well as a hotel.
Here's the link: *Xperience Subic

*Looks like the site might have other good information on the area as well.
Personally I love Subic and spending time there. Our 4th grade daughter went there with her school and us for a field trip last year and enjoyed the entire day.

Hope this helps a bit and be sure to seek more info if you need or want it.
Others on this site might like to add some things and ideas as well.


Cheers,

Gene...
*


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*phils*

hi Gene, 
Thanks for the message, ?Subic does look fabulous, exactly the type of place I am looking for. Pattaya is a giant Angeles but not really tht unsafe except for the police rip offs the same as Angeles. I had a guy stay at my guesthouse in Pattaya who was from Angeles and he told me similar to what you are saying. I have no intention of getting into business again, once bitten twice shy as they say.
I just want a quiet life, where I can go to a bar from time to time have a few beers and a chat, likewise hook up with some expats and taalk the bull**** we all love to do. In short, just sit back and chill out, so fed up with the crap in the western world.
You view is the same as mine about feeding extended family, cant see how it is my problem, except in the circumstances you mention and i have helped in Thailand in such a situation,but never saw the money back, but never expected to.
I will follow up on the link you hve given me. Again your kindness is greatly appreicated. Ron


Gene and Viol said:


> *Ron,
> 
> Asking questions, getting information, posting concerns, is the main reason the site is here. So it's never a problem answering posts.
> Also, the information we all post now can be used by others in the future as well.
> ...


----------



## Bopc1996 (May 16, 2011)

Having spent a considerable amount of time in both Thailand and Philippines It has been my experience that money is much more the driving source of pinays than Thai girls. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Finances*



Bopc1996 said:


> Having spent a considerable amount of time in both Thailand and Philippines It has been my experience that money is much more the driving source of pinays than Thai girls. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


*That could be true. What I see here in the Philippines is that when people have children they are not raised to be independent and self sufficient. Rather they are raised to be interdependent, feeding off of anyone in the family willing to sacrifice their entire life to that end. The majority of families have at least one member working overseas in sometimes and often times in dangerous, degrading situations for their entire working life so that everyone else at home in the family can do nothing more useful than eat, get drunk, and gamble it all away.

So many times when a girl here finds a foreign husband or boyfriend they do their utmost to tap the new found financial resources for their families to continue doing nothing to support themselves. Some guys end up doing just that until they see the light and turn off the financial faucet.


Gene
*


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*motivation*

[
I am intereted in that view, my experiences in Thailand certainly drew me to that conclusion, but have not had the same amount of time in Phils. I suppose it boils down to finding the right one, as difficult as that can be. 
I would never just settle down with someone who is only money motivated and from my experience, it doesnt take long to work that out. There has to be some sort of affectionn or caring from the other partner or it is a business arrangement. I did that for 14 years in Aussie, so dont want another one!! But we are all different, that is what makes it a challenge I suspect. Ron
QUOTE=Bopc1996;544306]Having spent a considerable amount of time in both Thailand and Philippines It has been my experience that money is much more the driving source of pinays than Thai girls. Not that there is anything wrong with that.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*hi gene*

We think alike on this one. I am prepared to look after a partner but not the entourage. I dont see how it is my responsibility but accept my parntner is. Hopefully however, she will want to contribute also?
I am past the kids stage, far too old for ankle biters. Rather selfishly just want to find a partner to care for me and vice versa. For that reason, I tend to shy away from the younger women and look for a more mature lady, who hopefully will be more sensible, but doesnt always work out that way.
Still if I stay here in Sydney will go stone raving mad as it is such a rat race. I just want to get off and try and have a modest, hassle free life. Cant see that happening here. Ron



Gene and Viol said:


> *That could be true. What I see here in the Philippines is that when people have children they are not raised to be independent and self sufficient. Rather they are raised to be interdependent, feeding off of anyone in the family willing to sacrifice their entire life to that end. The majority of families have at least one member working overseas in sometimes and often times in dangerous, degrading situations for their entire working life so that everyone else at home in the family can do nothing more useful than eat, get drunk, and gamble it all away.
> 
> So many times when a girl here finds a foreign husband or boyfriend they do their utmost to tap the new found financial resources for their families to continue doing nothing to support themselves. Some guys end up doing just that until they see the light and turn off the financial faucet.
> 
> ...


----------



## metaillusion (Jul 28, 2011)

Phil_expat said:


> Most of my friends have blue cross international, it is more expensive than coverage in the Philippines only. There is a very good hospital in Bangkok that they like. If from the USA and 65 years old or over Medicare is accepted in Guam. My personal thought is I do not need the international coverage since I could use my Medicare in Guam. What I need is something for emergency if I can not travel. I decided an emergency fund is better than insurance.
> Unfortunately, my theory was recently tested last week I suffered a stroke at the marquee mall. We were leaving and my legs stop working. I had to be carried to the pharmacy. I live in Angeles Philippines and went to Angeles University Hospital emergency (I was told best hospital in Angeles). I was very impressed with the service ad care that I receive. They required 5,000 pesos when I was admitted. I spent 3 days in a private room.
> Keep funds available for emergency at least 100,000 pesos but should be 2 or 3 times more or have heath insurance, there are many available. Know the best hospital near by (AUF) and alternatives if can travel (Saint Luke in Manila). Have a good doctor’s name.


Good to hear you got the help you needed and as i already knew there are actually many good health care facilities outside of Manila. yes, there will also be many that are not up to par but i've also run into horrendous medical care here in the USA which is ridculous considering the cost here.

Joe


----------



## metaillusion (Jul 28, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> *Ron,
> 
> I'll add a few photos on subic and Crown Peak below:
> 
> ...


Hey Gene,
What hotel is that in the photo tagged as 'a nice hotel in subic bay'? I don't recognize it and have been looking for places to stay when the wife and I visit there next year.
thanks.

Joe


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

*subic etc*

thanks Gene, have just moved to Gold Coast, at least I am out of Sydney, but still looking forward to Phils in October. Ron
ThQUOTE=metaillusion;575307]Hey Gene,
What hotel is that in the photo tagged as 'a nice hotel in subic bay'? I don't recognize it and have been looking for places to stay when the wife and I visit there next year.
thanks.

Joe[/QUOTE]


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hotel*

Dont remember if I answered your question or not. I Don't know the name of that hotel. Just pulled to photo off of the net. Might pay to do a hotel in Subic search on Google. Once there, you can always change hotels if ya need to.

See ya in Oct.

Gene


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

cheers gene. regards, ron


Gene and Viol said:


> Dont remember if I answered your question or not. I Don't know the name of that hotel. Just pulled to photo off of the net. Might pay to do a hotel in Subic search on Google. Once there, you can always change hotels if ya need to.
> 
> See ya in Oct.
> 
> Gene


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Wondering if.philhealth willcover 100% of my sons birth. by the way we are back insubic


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

It is a shame that Medicare can't be used here, with over 600,000+ US Citizens living in the Philippines and retired here, it really is needed very much. PhilHealth helps but sometimes it is just not enough. The reason why the SSA stopped it here was and is he corruption in the medical industry here in the Philippines. To be able to have and use Medicare you have to pay about 6,500 pesos a month for the premiums. Also when you consider the cost of flying to Guam, and you have expenses as well PLUS with Medicare, you have a 100,000 pesos deductible you have to meet each year, is it really worth it to pay for Medicare?


----------

